

Can you start a small business with free software?  - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-tech/Can-you-start-a-small-business-with-free-software/704

======
jacquesm
I should wonder about the opposite: Can you afford to use for-pay software if
a free alternative exists when you're a startup ? After all, every little
advantage counts and if your competitor uses free software and you don't
(assuming both are equally fit for their intended purpose) then you have a
disadvantage to overcome.

Every little bit helps, free software is a big bit of help.

------
TomHod
short answer - 90 per cent yes. There are always costs involved but plenty of
software available to kick things off - paid upgrades will be necessary later
on.

